# whites landing



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

any reports i any one want to share greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

I’d like to know too if anyone’s been out. I’m an hour and a half away. If the big lake is too sketchy, be nice to have a back up plan. Thanks


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

not looking for fishing repo rt.2 t just ice conditions any info would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

people are out on whites safely fishing I believe last I heard was 7"+ of ice. Fishing itself has been awful so dont look for a good report because its white perch city right now. Anytime the yellows will hopefully move in.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I can verify your post to be 100% true, ScumFrog


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

From my experience there waite till the full moon is gone and go on the first day its sunny and 30 degrees out the fish have lock jaw its too cold out now good for ice but not for bites be there on that kind of day probally tuesday i have hammered perch there on those types of days


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

thank you scum frog and island roller I greatly appreciate your response good luck an be safe..


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Live from the landing with the kids. Been fishing for an hour now with 2 Lake Erie gold nuggets between the 3 of us. Missed a few hits as well 8"-10" of ice.


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Ended up with 3 gold and missing a few more. Youngest lost my favorite fiska jig when line got snapped by a big largemouth!! Told him to take it easy as he was bringing it in my hands were tied up making a lure change for my oldest. Snapped off before I could get to the hole to help him out!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh well.


----------



## Eyeonthefly (Jun 3, 2011)

thistubesforu said:


> Ended up with 3 gold and missing a few more. Youngest lost my favorite fiska jig when line got snapped by a big largemouth!! Told him to take it easy as he was bringing it in my hands were tied up making a lure change for my oldest. Snapped off before I could get to the hole to help him out!!


You should leave that one home next time. No room for errors like that! Hope the fishing picks up there I love catching bulkhead!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hope your kidding eyeon. The kid might be reading his dads post and feel bad. Bull head right?


----------



## erie sniper (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm relatively new to this forum but not new to fishing. I may not be "hip" enough to know all the slang but what are Lake Erie gold nuggets and bulkheads?


----------



## thistubesforu (Mar 30, 2009)

Gold nuggets = yellow perch 
Believe it was a typo for the bullhead.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Went to whites yesterday morning. Had a good breakfast inside the cove then we went out. I ended up with around 15 snerch's and biggest was this tank. Smaller fish went 11” on the nose. She was a toad. They were turned into some delicious tacos!


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

Now why did you have to go and post a pic like that Scum_Frog.....lookin like a trip to the freezer and perch taco's for my family tonight!!! Great job on the perch!


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Any recent reports?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Perch fishing has been slow. Springs are very dangerous with thin ice. I know. because i took the plunged tonight. It will only get worst with the wind and warmth coming.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

island troller said:


> Perch fishing has been slow. Springs are very dangerous with thin ice. I know. because i took the plunged tonight. It will only get worst with the wind and warmth coming.


Yikes, glad your ok.


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

you ok Al?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes, caught myself and rolled out. Surprisingly how fast an old man can move when needed to. But again springs are not safe there. Be careful


----------



## 34181 (May 6, 2012)

island troller said:


> Yes, caught myself and rolled out. Surprisingly how fast a old man can move when needed to. But again springs are not safe there. Be careful


Glad your OK, Be safe.


----------



## ekriet9 (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for the report. Glad you got out. I think I’m gonna try a local reservoir tomorrow and see what happens. If nothing else I know of a pond that has some decent bluegill that are easy to catch


----------



## jmciw17 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am the guy that was rite next to you when your leg went in the water.Thanks for letting me drill some extra holes with your power auger. finished with 10 keeper perch,3 little throw backs and 2 bullhead.Stayed for 1 hr. after you left. That big blue shanty started gushing water up from around it that we were next to just before i went in and the holes you were using were getting very slushy around them.Thanks again for letting me use your auger and skimmer.


----------



## Eye Spy (Sep 14, 2006)

I was at Whites on Monday and there were a lot of spots around the springs that had just a glaze of ice on them. With the snow, those thin areas are now covered up making it easy to go for a swim. I have personally seen 3 people in the water out there this year. The water was very stained on Monday and fishing was poor.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

jmciw17 said:


> I am the guy that was rite next to you when your leg went in the water.Thanks for letting me drill some extra holes with your power auger. finished with 10 keeper perch,3 little throw backs and 2 bullhead.Stayed for 1 hr. after you left. That big blue shanty started gushing water up from around it that we were next to just before i went in and the holes you were using were getting very slushy around them.Thanks again for letting me use your auger and skimmer.



I always considered myself as one of those local old timers that knew it all on lake erie ice waters. Obviously I'm just an old timer that "thought" he knew it all about ice safety. Heck I even warned you about the bad area. Then I go and walk right into it. A good reminder and lesson for me and anyone else...Always be alert on that ice even if you think its is 100% safe.


----------

